# Puppy suddenly doesn't like going for a walk?



## vwdarling (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys another question about my border collie puppy...

Last Saturday we started taking him out for short walks and he seemed to love it. He was even running alongside my husband. We've been taking him out for walks/runs in the morning/afternoon/evening and we didn't really have a problem. Yesterday morning, we went for a run and it was fine, but when I wanted to take him out for another walk in the middle of the day, he would just have nothing of it. He just laid on the sidewalk and wouldn't move. He wouldn't even come when called. He would only move if we were headed home. He did the same thing for my husband last night and for me this morning. We had to keep persisting, without dragging him of course, which meant we picked him up, walked a few steps and tried getting him to walk again.

Is this normal for a dog to have a phase like this when he started off perfectly? I find it really odd that suddenly he has a phobia of walking and exploring.


----------



## BeachBum (Oct 14, 2010)

When my dog was a puppy 10 months ago, I had the same problem. I got him when he was 3 months old. He would love to be outside walking, but then he would stop and not want to walk anymore and just lay down. Then he would get back up and walk a few more feet and lay down in the grass again chilling out. Its not like we where going on some crazy walks, he just decided to be lazy. Some days he would love to run, others he was like a stone and didnt want to move during the walk. I always had water on me for him, and it was always a nice day out. Anyways he is normal now with walks, but thats what my puppy did.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's probably not a good idea to be taking a 9 week old puppy for a walk, because he doesn't have all of his vaccinations and is likely to contract Parvo or distemper, both of which can be fatal. Vets recommend waiting until a couple of weeks after their 3rd series of shots. Shots are given about every 2-3 weeks . 

I'd be worried that he isn't feeling good, if he all of a sudden stopped wanting to walk. If he stops eating, starts throwing up, starts coughing or has diarrhea, take him to a vet immediately.


----------



## vwdarling (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually the vet herself told us it's ok as long as we don't take him to places where a lot of dogs are.

He's been feeling normal, he's eating lots (whatever serving we give him), no diarrhea, no coughing... he's a pretty healthy puppy. I'm hoping it's just a phase... The terrible 2's (months, in this case  )


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine would do it when we walked him alone, but would follow my Pug to the ends of the earth. He also would do it when he was wanting to go home. Keep taking him out on the same routes so he gets comfortable with the smells. Take breaks along the way to play with him in different areas (that are safe) so he relaxes everywhere, he will come around. You should not be running a puppy until they get to a year or older. Running short distances on grass is OK but nothing on concrete. You have too large of a chance of damaging their growth plates. Good luck.

Kai


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

All it takes is ONE sick dog to have peed where your dog sniffs. Your vet is probably thinking you mean like taking him for a walk in your backyard. But, do whatever you feel comfortable with. I know most knowledgeable dog owners don't want to risk it.


----------



## vwdarling (Oct 21, 2010)

No she didn't say backyard... we confirmed with her that around the block is ok. We were aware of the risks before we even got our puppy, which is why we didn't take him out for walks until the vet mentioned it was fine. It was a surprise to us when she told us, if she hadn't said anything we still wouldn't have taken him out for walks until he has his shots. She even said we can socialize him with dogs who have had their shots, which we were also surprised about... doesn't mean I'm doing it because you just never know.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

also ... you probably shouldnt be running with a pup that young ... if anything i would say work on loose leash walking while they are young so you dont end up teaching something you will regret later... i speak from experience unfortunately


----------



## vwdarling (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies so far!

We didn't know about the running thing, we'll definitely read about it more and re-consider it. I'm glad because, I'm not a good runner anyway lol

We are doing loose leash training on him as well. I will try bringing treats with me tomorrow and see if that'll help, but the sooner he gets over this, the better!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

He may have overdone it and become sore, thus associating the walk with discomfort. I'm not a fan of structured exercise, like walks, for a pup as young as 9 weeks. I let my pup exercise at her own pace in the yard and such at that age and, if we were out and about, I'd let her pick where to go on lead, but was prepared to cart her about if she got tired.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Pups go through several stages of walking issues when they're young, the worst being at about 4 months old. They are easily overwhelmed in the world and when they get overwhelmed they stop, sit or lie down. Normal behaviour. Remember how acute dog's senses are compared to ours. They can be one second all excited 'look! a leaf!' and the next thing they've noticed the leaf, the wind, the smells, the cars going by, the sound of a door slamming.....and boom, shutdown. With time that will pass. Walks at this age (9weeks) are not exercise walks, they are socialization walks about getting used to the world in general) so don't worry about not getting anywhere, let him be, be patient and just wait. Let him figure out that it's safe.

As he gets older you can use a toy or stick waved infront of his face and tossed a bit in front of him to get him moving again. Try not to lure with treats at this point, though you CAN reward him AFTER he's moving again.

AS for the running, not great idea. As for the vaccine status/age...I am one who recommends socialization in safe areas, if your neighbourhood is not known for a parvo problem, AND yes, you can socialize the pup with dogs you KNOW that have their full sets of vaccines, are healthy and are puppy friendly. Don't wait too long to introduce him to other dogs, BC's do not always have the best set of social skills (they are a bit intense for many dogs) so getting him started early is best. WITHIN THE LIMITS OF COMMON SENSE and HEALTH.


----------



## vwdarling (Oct 21, 2010)

For sure, thanks Cracker. We've stopped the running and we walk him on the sidewalk on the same route now. He walked with my husband and I this morning and he was fine, so he's definitely not sore. I took him for a walk again in the afternoon and he started acting up again. I used a little more persistence this time and it worked. He walked with me pretty much the whole time, it was one of the most pleasant walks I've had with him. I guess I'll just have to be more persistent with walking.


----------

